
Android App Store: The Cure Is Worse Than The Disease - gacba
http://www.lessonsoffailure.com/software/android-app-store-cure-worse-disease/
======
sophacles
I may be missing something, but I read this article and think that this guy's
points of "bad" are the same reasons to get into android. Smaller market ==
better chance to be recognized as important when it takes off. Less apps
currently == More likely to not have direct competition.

I understand a huge point of the article is that network effects will make the
iphone win, but I suspect that popularity will prove to be a fickle mistress
(so to speak) and suddenly one day you will look up and see that millions of
android phones exist. Not millions of one brand, but millions in aggregate.
That will be the key.

